# "Toma y daca"



## xChristianx

Hola! Estic buscant alguna expressió catalana que signifique, més o menys, el mateix que les expressions castellanes 'toma y daca' o 'tira y afloja', o l'anglesa 'cut and thrust'. 

He estat buscant i no en trobe cap. Gràcies per anticipat!


----------



## xChristianx

M'he decidit per 'tira i afluixa', tot i que no he pogut trobar si l'expressió és correcta o no.


----------



## merquiades

¿Tal faràs, tal trobaràs?
Ho he trobat per a la traducció de l'expressió anglesa "tit for tat" que és la traducció que jo conec de l'expressió castellana "toma y daca".
http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/mlt003c.pgm?CBD=d&GECART=tit

Espero que et pugui servir
Salut!


----------



## xChristianx

Mmm... no em serveix, però la culpa és meua per plantejar malament la pregunta i no posar un contexte.

Estic traduint un text de l'anglés al català i l'oració on apareix l'expressió anglesa és aquesta:

_But, memorable as it is, the tale of the Yahuuz goes against the grain of Mr Dennett's main argument, which is that religious belief—especially in the United States—is often sheltered from *the cut and thrust* of intellectual argument and scientific scrutiny, and it should not be. _

Gràcies igualment


----------



## Agró

Pel que he pogut veure, aquí, seria "toquem i toquem" (mai no ho havia vist, però).


----------



## merquiades

xChristianx said:


> Mmm... no em serveix, però la culpa és meua per plantejar malament la pregunta i no posar un contexte.
> 
> Estic traduint un text de l'anglés al català i l'oració on apareix l'expressió anglesa és aquesta:
> 
> _But, memorable as it is, the tale of the Yahuuz goes against the grain of Mr Dennett's main argument, which is that religious belief—especially in the United States—is often sheltered from *the cut and thrust* of intellectual argument and scientific scrutiny, and it should not be. _
> 
> Gràcies igualment



Tens una frase molt difícil.  Ho entenc així: la història del Yahuuz va en contra del argument principal del Sr. D, basat complètament en les seues creences religioses, però, malgrat els atacs dels intelectuals i dels cientifics que sostenen el contrari, aquest home manté el seu argument, i no hauria de ser així. 

cut and thrust vol dir tots els arguments que ataquen i desacrediten aquesta creença religiosa.
He trobat igualment "esgrima"
Bona sort amb la traducció.  No crec que sigui necessari una expressió idiomàtica si no existeix, un substantiu pot funcionar també


----------



## Lurrezko

*Estira i arronsa*, seria l'expressió a la meva zona. Però trobo que no acaba d'encaixar gaire en el teu context.


----------



## Namarne

Penso el mateix. A mi més aviat em suggereix la idea de "lluita sense quarter", o quelcom de semblant.


----------



## l'hospitalet

Estira i arronsa seria la traducció literal de "toma y daca". Ara bé, com diuen els companys, al context no hi encaixa gaire. Què tal "amb tots els ets i els uts"?


----------

